# Best First Russian Vostok



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi

I'm between a Komandirskie and a Amphibia for my first Vostok.

Help me...

Cheers


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Well it's all very personal but I'd go for an Amphibia. It's an auto, and waterproof. Plus there are a few case shape / bezel options. I prefer the bolder hands, too. You'll hate the bracelet, though









Having said all that, I have Kommandirskies too and I like them... So you can't go wrong. Get both!

Here's my newest Amphibia (note new style bezel).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They're all good. Just pick the one you like the look of the most. If you get an option between rubber and a bracelet, go for rubber - as Draygo says above, the bracelets are hair-pullingly awful.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I would say Amphibia... 1967 :lol:


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i like both... thinking of buyng the lot


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a Vostok paratrooper & Amphibia on the sale section both with SuperLuminova relumes??


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

iloper said:


> i like both... thinking of buyng the lot


A very rational response. Welcome (back) to reality.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Ordered the Amphibia... it makes more sense... i already have a blue dial watch... and now 2...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

iloper said:


> Ordered the Amphibia... it makes more sense... i already have a blue dial watch... and now 2...


Also the Amphibian is Stainless where the Komandirskie is chrome plated


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

on its way. pics when it arrives


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rather like the amphibian with its new style bracelet - think I might order one later!


----------

